# advice please on what jigsaw to buy



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

In need to buy a new jigsaw, I need one that 
1. will take a blade with ordinary "key" so many brands can be used
2. will have a guide with grooved mini wheel(s) behind the blade
3. will have an adjustable angle base plate that does not relate to the body with any silly screw which will give way after a week, so it can be accurately set as some angle and keep this angle (and so if the plate is stable, I can attach the tool upside-down and have a "jigsaw table"???)

I think the expensive ones should have better quality base plates, but they are not metioned anywhere on what is for sale, and the base plate is he jigsaw's weak point.

Comments welcome


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bosch 4 or 500 series...


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Stick, only now I see models like 
Bosch PST 1000 PEL
Bosch XSPST 900 PEL

and I am a bit suspicious about all the colorful (cheap) plastic bits around the tool


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

don't know a thing about either....

Jig Saws | CPO Outlets


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Dimitri. A few of us got together a couple years back and did a test on Bosch jigsaws. The results are here: tool-reviews

To be sure, there may be other jigsaws that may perform as well as the Bosch, but I was very impressed with the ones we tested.


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> Bosch 4 or 500 series...[/QUOTE
> 
> Can't go wrong with Bosch ....
> Mine is a JS470EB ... Barrel grip, variable speed, a dust blower ...
> ...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Dimitri is in Greece, guys, probably not as many options, and ones we're not aware of(?). Maybe Bob (SunnyBob)...in Cyprus... has some insight into what's available.
Metabo (Germany) makes a line of jigsaws...no idea how good they are but Metabo has had a pretty good reputation.
https://www.metabo.com/com/en/tools/sawing/jigsaws/


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Another vote for Bosch.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I have a makita jig saw and it does what I need it to do, but I have to say its the least used power tool I have so I never shopped around for any other make.
Dont know about mainland greece, but cyprus prices for makita are ridiculously high.
So much that I got a friend to bring mine from the UK, where it was half the price in cyprus, even when makita cyprus was running a 30% off promotion.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Ah, the price you pay for living in paradise.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Its hell here Tom, but my dedication to duty makes me stay even if it doesnt rain for 7 months straight and I have to get in the pool daily to cool off.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Dimitri, 
i would suggest a scroll saw for the jobs that you are thinking about turning the jig saw over for.

If a scroll saw is not strong enough, then a seperate jigsaw permanently mounted to a table would allow you fix the base solidly.

try a google search for " SABRE SAW TABLE" to give you some ideas.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I want to mention the cordless model, JSH180. I have a DeWalt 18v jigsaw now, but If I didn't already have it and lots of batteries, I'd get a cordless Bosch. Not having to fuss with a power cord is wonderful. Happily, the DeWalt takes Bosch blades, which are excellent.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

sunnybob said:


> Its hell here Tom, but my dedication to duty makes me stay even if it doesnt rain for 7 months straight and I have to get in the pool daily to cool off.


 @sunnybob I live at the western edge of the Mojave Desert, and we have not had any significant rain for nearly a year. But we are also fairly high, so we cool off at night by 30-35 degrees f, and, it is very dry so if you stay out of the sun, it is comfortable. No pool, however, water is too expensive for that.

Are you planning to live there long term? Or will you someday get back to a mainland city?


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Dimitri is in Greece, guys, probably not as many options, and ones we're not aware of(?). Maybe Bob (SunnyBob)...in Cyprus... has some insight into what's available.
> Metabo (Germany) makes a line of jigsaws...no idea how good they are but Metabo has had a pretty good reputation.
> https://www.metabo.com/com/en/tools/sawing/jigsaws/


I have an random orbital sander and an orbital sander from Metabo and no complain. :wink:


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Tom, been here 8 years now, we start our 9th on the first of september.

After 59 years of english weather, which changes twice a day every day, this place is wonderful for its consistancy. We have all four seasons, but spring and autumn are about 3 weeks each. Winter is bearable, 0 degrees c (32f) only happens one or two days each winter, nothing at sea level here freezes, so a coat to keep out the wind and youre fine.
Our one "moan" is that being at sea level on a small island (we are about 10 miles from several coasts in straight lines) the humidty becomes an issue. 65% would be a dry day. So we live outdoors under shade and only go in to sleep (air con on the bedroom). That lasts from late april to early november usually.

We are happy to stay here as long as we are physically able to. Hopefully another 5 or even 10. Eventually (if we are still breathing) we will have to go back to the uk to be with our children and grandkids.


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

υγεία σας Dimitri

You may not be aware that Bosch has two product lines - DIY and Professional. The model Prefix you mentioned (PST...) indicates the DIY range, at least in the UK and here. The models comparable to the North American ones our friends refer to, have prefix GST..., and cost about double.

I have not used Metabo jigsaws, but can vouch for the general quality and durability of the brand. I have used (and abused) the same drill for over 40 years now - still going strong. Like Bosch, they invented many power tool features which others have copied. Comparable models cost the same. Metabo also has some models which are toughened for construction site use (they have a B in the model number).

By the way, in the Bosch DIY range, they have brought out the PLS 300 Saw Station for jigsaws. Depending on what you want to cut, it may be suitable.


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Many thanks to all, and many points presented here, for there are many different angles from which to look at the subject.

The jig saw has evolved badly over the years - the smallest amateur model does exactly the same as the most expensive "professional", and all the difference should be in the build of the surrounding back-up structures so the movement is protected, accurate and predeterminable. But the thought manufacturers put into the matter is overall poor. 

If you consider that there are three units in it, (1) the motor (movement) apparatus (2) the base and (3) the handle, you will notice at once that in all jigsaws the handle is on the motor, the base is as scruffy as possible, and the two of them are held together with one pathetic screw, which has to withstand all the vibrations and keep the work surface firmly under the saw blade. Your routers don't work like this, do they? So, I expected to see, by now, a jigsaw with a cast metal base, the handle built directly on the base, and the motor unit joined on the base with a more accurate and stable angle determination mechanism. Try setting any jigsaw to cut at, say, 17.5 degrees and keep this angle for 10 cuts on 5cm thick wood, slightly curved, etc. No way, no way. Disappointment overall. NOWHERE is there any mention of how the base is attached to the motor on ads, tech descriptions or anything similar. Of course, I could have bought a scroll saw, a table saw, an included expert to run any other saw, but all I want is a jigsaw, as serious and as good as a router.

I ended up paying 170GBP for a Bosch GST 150 BCE, because it was the only one where the guilty pathetic screw keeps the base with the help of a small plate and looks more stable than all the other things I saw. And I am in the UK at the moment - in Crete I had no chance at all to look at many models and decide - I think. Awfully expensive.

many thanks to all, you helped me very much with your ideas and suggestions, In the end, the Germans win this game time and time again.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Expensive is a relative term Dimitri. I have a Metabo that was relatively expensive but it runs like a Swiss sewing machine and it is so durable that my son will likely inherit it and it will still be working as well as it does now. There is short term cost but sometimes that is not as important as long term pay-back.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Re Dimitri's thoughts on the robustness of the construction. A lot of those saws will be used on jobsites, and not always on the horizontal.
Holding a saw at arm's length on the vertical, or overhead, is very tiring. From _that_ perspective, lighter is better.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@sunnybob All but one of our 8 grandchildren have moved quite far away. So we seldom see them, and the one that does live nearby is, let us say, not a favorite. Because we are so dry, we can use an evaporative cooler most of the time, and only use AC in my shop, small backyard office and when temps go over 100 F.

From you posts, you must not have much material easily available. I do a lot of work in pine because it is quite a drive down to get any hardwood. When I head down to the airport, I often pick up some hard wood or Baltic Birch ply on the way. 

Our favorite times are the 3 months of Spring and another 3 months of Fall. In fact, we have some native trees here called Desert Willow that flower from May to early October. Very nice. I think every area has reasons to love it once you get used to it.





sunnybob said:


> Tom, been here 8 years now, we start our 9th on the first of september.
> 
> After 59 years of english weather, which changes twice a day every day, this place is wonderful for its consistancy. We have all four seasons, but spring and autumn are about 3 weeks each. Winter is bearable, 0 degrees c (32f) only happens one or two days each winter, nothing at sea level here freezes, so a coat to keep out the wind and youre fine.
> Our one "moan" is that being at sea level on a small island (we are about 10 miles from several coasts in straight lines) the humidty becomes an issue. 65% would be a dry day. So we live outdoors under shade and only go in to sleep (air con on the bedroom). That lasts from late april to early november usually.
> ...


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Tom, sorry for the delay in replying, I've just come back from my annual visit to the UK and dont normally log on when I'm away.

We have 2 children with families, both living in the same town. The boy (man) is not good for keeping in touch which annoys my wife no end as she is very strongly family orientated. I'm quite laid back, working on the "no news is good news" principle.
My daughter is very close to us, emailing phoning very often and we see the grandkids weekly on skype.

Just bought the two back with us, a 6 year boy and 4 year girl. They are wonderfully behaved while travelling (stayed with us at a hotel overnight, and we were complimented on the plane today how good they had been) but fight as only brother and sister can when theres a toy in sight.
Got them for 2 weeks before their parents arrive for another 2 weeks. My daughter in law and her daughter (another 6 year old) arrive tomorrow for two weeks, so i am going to lose about 20 lbs, some hair, and most of my sleep over the next month.

Wood supply here is completely different to you. I can buy quite exotic hardwoods providing I buy a large plank of it as there are many bespoke furniture makers here. But good ply is very expensive, and toys (sorry, TOOLS) I have to import from the UK. 
Just bought back a bench bobbin sander to help with my inside curves, but dont expect to get to use it much before late september.
Weather update. in 12 days in the UK it rained at least once on ten of them. left early this morning in the chucking rain, got back here to 34c (95F) and straight into the pool.
Home sweet home.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I was going through a jig saw every six months. Sometimes less. I even bought the so called professional versions, only to find their idea of a ball bearing was to drill a hole in a bronze sphere.

I finally broke down and mortgaged the neighbors house, then used the money to buy a Bosch barrel. I sold it seven years latter to upgrade to a tool-less blade change.

In all that time, I rarely broke blades, which is a huge improvement over the blades we grew up with.

I'm now on my third upgrade and the second lives with a guy in Alaska.

Need I say more about the dependability of a Bosch jig saw?

Festool started building them, when Bosch's patent ran out, and they do a very good job at it. However, you might have to mortgage two of your neighbor's houses to get one (that's okay, you would have some change coming back).




Oakwerks said:


> Stick486 said:
> 
> 
> > Bosch 4 or 500 series...[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@sunnybob We don't have to travel quite so far to see grand kids on my wife's side, but my own grandkids are across the country, so if we saw every one, we'd break the bank. I have a son in law that somehow doesn't really like to be involved in family, but he was abandoned as an early teen and out on his own, so i don't think he really understands how to do family stuff. Good dad and husband though, and he is in line to inherit my tools--he already has a few cast off tools. He works in a shop that handles new fork lifts, which come packed in some really nice wooden crates. with 7/4 thick hardwood. I need to remind him to save some for me, at present he just uses them for firewood out in the desert, camping. What a waste!


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Kelly, thank you very much for your comments - it is a pity we have to give the money from the beginning to Bosch because all other manufacturers seem to be thinking that we buy power tools to do embroidery on rice paper; very disappointing on behalf of THEIR thinking. I don't have anything against german technology, I just feel sorry to see the others asking for our money for amateurish stuff.

e.g., a router - which router manufacturer sells a small router with ALL diameter collets available ??? By now, I thought it would be standard procedure for all of them - but NO, only Bosch gives all collets for the dual-base model. Trend UK started a strategy to sell everything and anything (dimension wise) and I was naive enough to buy their T11 (flagship) plunge router only to find out that it is awfully heavy and cumbersome to handle, that the handles quickly became wobbly (but the screwheads on them are not loosened, and so cannot be tightened) and that the safe side to put the tool to rest is on the circular surface, as all the knobs are on the straight edge !!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have to agree with some of your observations Dimitri. When you use some of the poorly designed tools you have to wonder if the designer had any concept of what the tool was or how it would be used.


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Chuck, I agree completely. 

And this brings us to a point where, ideally, we should be able to test and try several of these power tools BEFORE we buy them. In the UK the Consumers' Association does this in a very analytical way, but again their yearly subscription is forbiddingly high for most people - let alone they function consumeristically as a reaction to consumeristic marketing of the trade !!! (THe subscription is (A), but, if you want an extra service you pay ( A + B) and the little special magazine (A + B + C) and it never ends.

Anyway, I am very happy with the Bosch jigsaw (I had better be, with all the money it cost me) !!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Tool reviews don`t cost anything on this forum Dimitri. While we don`t know some of the uncommon brands of tools, we do know most of the most popular brands, so we as a group can steer someone who isn`t sure what is the better or maybe even the best tool as long as you are willing to pay a little or a lot more. The up side of that, even if you pay more than you wanted to, is that you will rarely be disappointed.


----------

